# Wer kann helfen?



## DeChecka (10. April 2005)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Immer, wenn ich die Site http://www.antenne1.de öffne und dann in den Chat gehen will, wird der Chat nicht angezeigt...
Für den Chat braucht man wohl jre, das hab ich auch installiert, genauso wie Java Web Start.
Im Browser ist selbstverständlich Java aktiviert.
Trotz allem wird der Chat nicht angezeigt!
Ich hab jetzt schon lang dran rumprobiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht...
Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP, auf 'nem anderen PC mit XP läuft der Chat... Nur auf meinem eben nicht...
Kann mir einer helfen?

MfG
       DeChecka


----------



## Checknix (11. April 2005)

Hast du überprüft ob dein Java unter Extras/Internetoptionen/Erweitert auch wirklich aktiviert ist.Und hast du in der Taskleiste das Java Symbol.

mfg
Checknix


----------



## IAN (12. April 2005)

In Windows XP ist Standardmäßig kein Java mehr enthalten. Wenn du es nicht installiert hast kannst Du es hier bekommen.

http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp

Gruß IAN


----------



## DeChecka (21. April 2005)

Hi!
Erstmal sorry für die späte Antwort...

@IAN: Installiert hab ichs...

@checknix: Hmm, aktiviert hab ichs überall, aber das Symbol erscheint nicht in der Taskleiste!

Da ist wohl irgendwo der Fehler...

MfG
       DeChecka


----------

